# LSASS.EXE produces memory leak on Windows 10



## Tassadar- (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm experiencing a problem in the office's server since I installed Windows 10. The problem is a well-known one with LSASS.EXE, and I've found that it's docummented and there are patches for Windows Server 2012, Windows 8.1 and Windows 7:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3155218

My problem is there is no information about this problem on Windows 10.

The computer works like a charm... until lsass.exe starts taking more and more RAM. When it takes the whole 16GB the computer works awful and has to be restarted.

I attach some screenshots:



Memory Usage:

 

CPU:

 
 
 

The computer is a server but has no active directory, it's a common lan with four computers and the server has (among other functions) a ERP that uses SQL 2016 with a database.

Since I saw a reference to Named Pipes I tried to disable in "cliconf.exe" but it didn't solve the problem:



I Found some information about memory leaks in windows 10 (not related to LSASS but "Windows Network Data Usage Monitoring Driver", so I modified registry in this way:

Navigate to Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Ndu and then from the right hand section of the window double click Start in order to be able to edit the Value data setting. It will probably be 2 but changing this to 4 will disable the ndu.

Server specs:

-i7 Haswell @4,5 ghz
-Asrock Z97 extreme4 motherboard
-16 GB RAM DDR3 2400mhz
-Integrated VGA
-Raid 0 SSDs

Can anyone help me with this? I tryed Windows Performance Recorder Tool but it gave me not information to determine what is causing LSASS.EXE have this issue.

Regards and many thanks in adavance.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Tassadar- ... and welcome to the forums ...

I haven't been able to find any useful information on the Microsoft tech sites to help for this issue in Windows 10. Should that change, I'll post anything I find here.

Since the past issues were solved by subsequent updates, you might be lucky with a cure in the next round of updates.

You could check directly with Microsoft, of course, if you've a business support contract.

If you need a fix sooner than the whenever a Microsoft patch arrives, there's always to option to switch to a server version of Windows, or Linux. 

Let's see if anything turns up.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are being helped here: LSASS.EXE produces memory leak on Windows 10 - Windows 10 Forums


----------

